
Ask HN: Share your data schemas and structures - uptownhr
There&#x27;s a lot of open source out there but I feel that data structures and schema&#x27;s aren&#x27;t being shared. At least I do not see it being shared and highlighted or collected.<p>I would love to see a rep of good starting point model schemas for sql and nosql.<p>Ie, user, auth, messages, transactions, profiles, account, access control, etc ... List can literally go on forever.
======
PaulHoule
[http://ontologydesignpatterns.org/wiki/Main_Page](http://ontologydesignpatterns.org/wiki/Main_Page)

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/145689/relational-
databa...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/145689/relational-database-
design-patterns)

